# Cold Enough for Ya ?



## masta (Feb 5, 2006)

Click here: Cold enough for ya?


----------



## Waldo (Feb 5, 2006)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dean (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow! Quebec occaisionally gets ice storms that sort of look like that, but that looked the mother of them all! I don't think you can even buy a windshield scraper big enough for all that!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 5, 2006)

Greetings from Minnesota...When it's cold...
 -12*F = -24*C






The tough go to the lake at 8AM to begin a fishing contest.








My sweetie got a 8# 14 oz fish...3rd place.Was the coldest day of the winter...so far...It actually warmed up during the day and was nice....NICE is 
relitive......








*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 5, 2006)

Beauty!


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 5, 2006)

Masta,


Those pictures are beautiful!!!! I love winter. One thing I would love to do is spend a vacation at the Ice Hotel in Quebec....ever see it!!!?


What an unusual get away!!!


Ramona


Dean, Ever been there?*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Angell Wine (Feb 5, 2006)

Everything is bigger in Texas


----------



## Dean (Feb 6, 2006)

rgecaprock said:


> Masta,
> 
> 
> Those pictures are beautiful!!!! I love winter. One thing I would love to do is spend a vacation at the Ice Hotel in Quebec....ever see it!!!?
> ...




I've never been there, but I have seen many pictures. I have a lot of friends that live out that way. I'm all the way opposite on the West Coast, but lately we are calling it the "Wet Coast" as we have just had 2 months of almost non-stop rain. It really doesn't get cold here, rarely dips below freezing, but it sure rains a lot.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 6, 2006)

Dean...
Where do you live on the 'Wet Coast'?My brother lives on Vancouver Island, they are growing web feet.
The winter I spent on Vancouver Island the sun didn't shine for 50 days...the newspaper issued certificates saying "I Lived Through the Dark Age'Really dreary, warm tho...I think I'll take the cold, at least it is sunny most of the time. 
This year we had 6 weeks of above normal temps, that was good....but it was cloudy, foggy, misty and dreary, especially during the shortest days of the year....I am a sun lover, even if it's cold....



Also like clean air...but the long winters are a drag...just have to find fun things to pass the time....Like make wine....


----------



## B M W (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow, that makes Montana seem like a tropical paradise



I've never had to scrape that much ice off the car.


----------



## Dean (Feb 8, 2006)

Northern Winos said:


> Dean...
> Where do you live on the 'Wet Coast'?My brother lives on Vancouver Island, they are growing web feet.
> The winter I spent on Vancouver Island the sun didn't shine for 50 days...the newspaper issued certificates saying "I Lived Through the Dark Age'Really dreary, warm tho...I think I'll take the cold, at least it is sunny most of the time.
> This year we had 6 weeks of above normal temps, that was good....but it was cloudy, foggy, misty and dreary, especially during the shortest days of the year....I am a sun lover, even if it's cold....
> ...




I'm in a Vancouver suburb called Delta, and this winter has been one of the wettest on record for us. I'm orginally from Edmonton, Alberta which is a lot like the area you are in. Cold, yet sunny, with access to beautiful country lakes for ice fishing! I miss being able to do that easily, however, being where I am, I can book a boat to go salmon fishing one day, and then drive to a ski resort the next all within 1 hour of home, so I guess it all evens out. I can have snow when I want it, and sunshine if I climb a mountain to get above the clouds!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm in a Vancouver suburb called Delta, and this winter has been one of the wettest on record for us.  I'm originally from Edmonton, Alberta which is a lot like the area you are in.  Cold, yet sunny, with access to beautiful country lakes for ice fishing!  I miss being able to do that easily, however, being where I am, I can book a boat to go salmon fishing one day, and then drive to a ski resort the next all within 1 hour of home, so I guess it all evens out.  I can have snow when I want it, and sunshine if I climb a mountain to get above the clouds![/QUOTE] 






Sorry Dean, I didn't see your post till now. You live in the Paradise of Canada....lucky you.
I also am originally from the Edmonton, Alberta area [Vegreville] a Russian town, with a good mix of German and French immigrants, my maiden name was Bienvenue...can't get more French than that, mother was German.
My maternal Grandparents had an orchard in the Frazer Valley of British Columbia. We use to love to go there during the summer and go to the fields and be with the migrant workers, Chinese and Mexican, would play with their kids, seems no language barrier with children at play. He raised 15 acres of raspberries, 5 acres of strawberries, cherries and other fruit trees.....must be all houses and development now...a shame.
My parents retired to the Okanagan Valley of British Columbia, was lots of orchards there then. See now that there are alot of Wineries there...signs of the times.
You sure have access to many fruits in Beautiful British Columbia...you should be able to make some delicious wines.




Minnesota is a bit warmer than Edmonton, but we get some pretty fierce Alberta Clipper storms that hit us here. The north winds can be brutal...but it all passes and spring eventually returns, and winters are forgotten....the Earth has rested.


----------



## Cove Cottage (Feb 10, 2006)

Awesome and beautiful pictures …. Makes me cold just to look at them. I gotta go put a jacket on. Margaret


----------



## geocorn (Feb 10, 2006)

Makes the hot summers of Dallas seem not too bad, at all!


----------



## masta (Feb 10, 2006)

Looks like Winter is coming in for the weekend for us...Winter Storm watch has been changed to a Blizzard Watch!


8-14 inches of snow...2-3 inches a hour and winds to 50 mph!


Sucks!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 10, 2006)

Yikes!!!! That's alot of everything....we haven't had it that bad..[yet]....Good luck...stay inside with a nice bottle of wine and think spring!!!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 10, 2006)

Masta, 


Just saw that on the news. Wish I could be in that!!! Take pictures for us.


Ramona


----------



## OldWino1 (Feb 16, 2006)

Thank GOD im a southern wine making country boy. 65 f to day cold this weekend to highs in the 45's.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 16, 2006)

OldWino said:


> Thank GOD im a southern wine making country boy.  65 f  to day cold this weekend to   highs in the 45's.



Did you say COLD this weekend??? 45*F for a high...sounds like the tropics to us....
We are expecting a Arctic cold front to blow through tonight...with winds up to +35MPH...the actual temps will be -25*F [-31*C] Tomorrow we are expecting actual HIGH temps of -14*F with windchills of -45*F to -55*F....Our weather warnings say to wear gloves and a hat...[That's a good idea]...
It also warned of frost bite, hypothermia. life threatening situations, flesh can freeze in 10 minutes....Gee....somone remind me why we live here??????








We did go to the lake fishing today...snug in our heated shanty, a balmy +6*F outside.....[brought home 2 small ones]..some local Amish kids took their team of horses and a bobsled out to the lake to get a few fish too...[should have taken a photos of that]Now YOU don't see that every day!!!!
So we do live a 'Good Life' up here on de-tundra....





Here's a couple shots of the fish/spearing shanty and our old jalopy that get's us out onto the frozen lake...also a shot of the decoy and a small bass in the fish/spearing hole....






*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Angell Wine (Feb 16, 2006)

80 Deg today ;Tomorrow the high will be in the 40's. Cold weather for use down south. Probably need to add a blanket to the bed.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 16, 2006)

Angell Wine said:


> 80 Deg today ;Tomorrow the high will be in the 40's. Cold weather for use down south. Probably need to add a blanket to the bed.


Maybe close the window too...


----------



## geocorn (Feb 16, 2006)

They are talking like we may have an ice storm. Could be the second one this year.


BTW, I had to turn on the A/C today!


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 18, 2006)

Well thank you very much for that! Poor Bert and I headed out to the land of beer and honey (Wisconsin) on Thursday evening and only made it 70 miles down the road before we quit for the night. Snow blowing over the highway made it too dangerous to be out there. Friday morning I fired up the big pick up and it squealed like a pig getting it's tail cropped!



Let it run for about 25 minutes before we left and it was JUST starting to warm. We were happy when we got to our destination and it was almost up to zero!


----------



## OldWino1 (Feb 18, 2006)

This is a great country. And we can make our wine any where in it. I woke up on a soap box this morning.


----------



## OilnH2O (Feb 18, 2006)

AMEN!!!!


----------



## OilnH2O (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, it's warmed up to 2 above -- and only got to 3 below last night -- better than it was in the few nights before that. However, all this talk about cold and how to cope with it gave me AN IDEA!


Check out my new method for keeping the carboys warm and bubbling! And, it saves electricity because I don't have to use those heating pads anymore!(I guess it's great ideas like these that moved me from a "newbie" to a "groupie!")


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 19, 2006)

OilnH2O.....
You don't a fire in that pretty wood cook-stove...do you????
Congrats on another 'Star' by your name....





Our house is pretty warm [wood furnace downstairs]actually hot in here..... but.... I have been putting the primary buckets next to the fridge in the kitchen...there seems to be a steady stream of warm air coming out from under this fridge, so...recycling that heat.
I think if you make wine in gallon jugs you could keep them warm on top of the fridge, seems it is always warm up there too. Have an old fridge downstairs in the laundry room, there is always a cat sleeping up on top of that one, so I have put a cat bed up there for them.
For us during the summer I keep the primary in an unused small bathroom and turn up the baseboard heat....Primary fermenting is just a few days, so we have to make-do with the resources we have....





*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## B M W (Feb 19, 2006)

OilnH20,


Your wine looks great. I have had a small electric heater running to keep my wine and hubby's beer warm. 


I think you live in the banana belt, we had -28 yesterday and a low of -15.5 below last night. Brrrrrrrrrrr. Not too bad now we have 16 above


----------



## OilnH2O (Feb 19, 2006)

BMW -- Now you know why the call Missoula the "Garden City!"


----------



## B M W (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## usafcajun (Feb 19, 2006)

Ouch......those temperatures are ugly. I'm all about not living somewhere you have to worry about body parts freezing off.






But even here in S. Louisiana we got into the 30s with wind chill....practically kills people here to be that cold.






USAFCajun


----------



## OldWino1 (Feb 27, 2006)

that stove does bring a new meaing to cooking up a new batch.


----------

